# Seth Russell- Proffesional atv racer



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

Seth Russell is a professional atv mud bogging racer. Watch the whole video its awesome.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha... Never heard him described as such... Lol


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

hes good though haha


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

That's the definition of riding like you stole it!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ive always liked those clips. that sideways drifting on crushed backs is the definition of bad ***


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Thats definately some bad a** riding skills!


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

yeah haha


----------

